# good antivirus n media player for n70



## krrrish (Mar 18, 2007)

i hve gne through many threads abt a good antivirus  .. bt d choices r so much tht i cnt decide which one to go for . 


so please name 1 or max 2 antivirus which u think is d best for n70 . 

also need a media player which would play .avi n .dat files properly . 

thnks !


----------



## krrrish (Mar 20, 2007)

no one ?


----------



## Pathik (Mar 21, 2007)

.avi - DIVX player/ Smartmovie .dat - Crystal or TCPMP perhaps..
Antivirus - Netquin, Fsecure


----------



## krrrish (Mar 21, 2007)

thnks . ..  got them .


----------

